# ما فائدة تقوس سطح الجناح السفلي او عدمه



## بن عاطف (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء والمشرفين عندي استفسار بسيط ارجو منكم التكرم بافادتي 
المعلوم ان الجناح يكون على شكل الحاجب وسطح الجناح الاعلى يكون متقوس لاداء دوره المعروف في رفع الجناح عند مرور الهواء عليه ولكن مافائدة تقوس السطح السفلي من عدمها اقصد ماذا يؤدي التقوس البسيط او ان يكون مستقيم وما الافضل


----------



## بن عاطف (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا شباب يا مهندسين اين ردكم قصدي هل كل الطائرات يفيدها سطح الجناح المستوي افضل من المتقوس البسيط ام العكس افضل من الاخر ام ان فوائد التقوس البسيط ينفع في طائرات لها مزايا اخرى كالشقلبة و الحركات البهلوانية افيدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معذرة لم أنتبه تقصيراً مني

المهم







المنساب الهوائي ( المقعطع العرضي للجناح ) ممكن يكون عبارة عن خط عريض يعني بدون اي تقعر او تحدب أو انسيابية , ولكن عندما نغير شكله ونجعله انسيابي سينتج عن ذلك أداء أفضل في جوانب وأداء أقل في جوانب أخرى , وعلى ضوء ذلك هناك آلاف الأشكال لمقاطع الجناح لكل منها جداول ومنحنيات خاصة بها , والاختبار من بينها حسب التطبيق هل هي طائرة نقل أم طائرة صغيرة وهكذا .....

هذا المجال كبير وأنت في غُنية عن الاستغراق فيه على الأقل في هذه المرحلة فقط يكفيك أن تأخذ فكرة عامة , وبالتالي أفضل أن تختار منساباً هوائياً يكون سطحه السفلي مستقيماً خالياً من أي انحناء لأنه سيسهل عليك كثيراً تجميع أجزاء الطائرة 


صفحات لها علاقة:

1 | 2 | 3


----------



## بن عاطف (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي جاسر وبارك الله فيك وعندي سؤال اخر انا عندما صنعت طائرة بسطح اسفل مستقيم وجربتها باطلاقها من يدي مع المحرك الكهربائي طارت ولله الحمد ولكن عندما فككت الاجنحه وركبتها على هيكل وجسم اخر مع اخذي بمركز الثقل الاول في الاجنحة وكانت الامور مثل الاولى ولما اطلقتها من يدي طارت ولكن بانحدر وكانها تهبط حتى تقع علما ان زعانف الذيل طيبو وموزونه وشكيت في مستوى الاجنحه هل ارفها من اسفلها شي يسير ام اخليها مستقيمه مثل جهة دفع المروحه تماما


----------

